# what to feed an event horse with GASTRIC ULCERS?



## jen22 (30 April 2009)

Hi,

My horse was diagnosed with gastric ulcers begining of this year. On the last scope there were no ulcers to be seen. He has more then enough energy but his coat is still not that great and he would benefit from putting a bit more weight on.

Currently he is fed 3/4 of a scoop of spillers slow release cubes, 3/4 scoop of alfa a oil and 1/2 scoop of sugar beet (sorry dont know weights!!). Plus pink powders and 30 mls  Nupafeed a day. He  is fed twice a day. He is on a 1/4 dose of gatra guard.

He is out all the time, other then when being ridden and when he is fed. When he is in he is given adlib hayledge. 

I am thinking of feeding him corn oil but not sure how much to feed him

He is currently competing at intermediate level and planning to do an advanced later on in the season.

Many thanks for your advice


----------



## connie1288 (30 April 2009)

We used to feed this where i worked but it can be tricky to get hold of.
http://www.trm-ireland.com/products/english/gnf.htm


----------



## jules89 (30 April 2009)

PM little_pink_piggies


----------



## teddyt (30 April 2009)

Increase the alfa a oil or the sugar beet. That will provide more energy, if it isnt used up in exercise the horse will gain weight. A cup of linseed everyday will help improve the coat


----------



## little_pink_piggies (30 April 2009)

Hi, my intermediate horse has ulcers and have had several others!

I run mine on winergy medium energy (or saracen releve), equijewel (saracen, an oil based feed which puts condition on them amazingly!) or rapeseed oil (16.2hh TB on about 450ml a day!) , and then hifi lite/spillers conditioning fibre with some sugarbeet pulp (unmolassed!)

I would switch the cubes which are starchy and soak up the acid and bring it to top of stomach for the winergy/releve, keep the alfa a and then make sure the sugarbeet is unmolassed.

Also have been told biotal equine gold (not the gastro stuff!) outdoes the pinkpowder when it comes to ulcer horses... and limestone flour is GREAT stuff, very cheap but quite effective... mine get betwen 3 and 5 feeds a day dependant on the situations. Coligone is great stuff to give before travelling I find.

Maybe try switching the haylege for a high quality meadow hay which is lower in starch... but basically oil/equijewel I find is the best way to put on condition!

Good luck with your season and let us know how it goes


----------



## Stinkywellies (30 April 2009)

Another vote for Saracen releve &amp; equijewel. I was also fed Corn oil - standard stuff from te supermarket. This is what i fed mine when she was recovering from ulcers and she ended up looking fantastic!

Good luck


----------



## Laafet (30 April 2009)

Red Mills make a feed specifically for gastric problems.


----------



## Taboo1968 (1 May 2009)

COligone!!!!!!!!!  Brilliant supplement!


----------



## SpottedCat (1 May 2009)

My ulcer-ridden eventer turned his nose up at Winergy so he is currently on Topspec balancer, topspec conditioning cubes, alfalfa chaff and will be going onto biotal equine gold as he is also struggling to put weight on. I will be adding in fibre gest if that does not all work, which is a sugar beet based product which does not need soaking. 

Oil will help as will equijewel. He is also on ad lib haylage as hay makes him cough and being on livery I cannot control the quality of it as I would if I bought my own in. 

Mine is fed twice a day but I agree with LPP that 3-5 times is better. I also feed alfalfa chaff 30 mins before exercise to combat the splash ulcers, so get some funny looks in the lorry park as he gets fed before XC etc!!

There are only two supplements which have been clinically tested and shown to help horses with ulcer - they are prevention rather than cure too so won't help unless ulcers are cleared up. As all the supplements are much of a muchness price-wise, I am going to be using one of these two - either neighlox or succeed. The latter is predominantly a US product but is just starting to be available over here, was developed for the US racing industry initially. I just need to speak to the nutritionist to get some questions answered and I will make my choice!

My vet also recommended buying some gastrogard and using it for 4-5 days in the run up to a 'big event' or stay away event, and continuing it through the event. As I'll be lucky to ever make it to intermediate it's probably not advice I need, but it might help you! You can buy gastrogard as ulcergard (exactly the same stuff made by Merial at the same strength) marginally more cheaply in the USA so if you are going there/have friends there it is probably worth getting some (just hide it from your vet as it is Prescription Only here, over the counter in the USA).


----------



## KatB (1 May 2009)

Agree with Saracen Re-Leve, mine hasnt been officially diagnosed, but my vet is pretty certain he has suffered with them but wasnt displaying any symptoms after being out on grass for 2mnths so hasnt scoped him, but we are still managing him as a horse with ulcers. He is fed on Saracen Re-leve as he wont eat anything else at the moment, and is out at grass as often as possible to cut down any stress that would then create ulcers. As Spotted_Cat advised, feeding 20mins before being worked on high fibre helps "buffer" the stomach. Also Corn Oil is ideal for Ulcer sufferers as an energy source


----------



## lucym (1 May 2009)

mine was rescoped this tues and had a big discussion with richard hepburn (vet) about feeding and supplements
mine is to stay on gastrogaurd until the insurnace money runs out, he will then go on biotal equine gold, which richard has alot of faith in
spottedcat- i asked him about succeed as i have been emailing the vet behind its 'invention' so to speak
richard was very sceptical about it, maybe speak to him re using it, i wont say anymore on here!

richard said the following
&gt; suggested rapeseed oil in preference to corn oil, as it has a better balanced make up, my 16.2 is on 200ml a day. the oil apparantly doesnt line the stomach as you mihgt imagine, it is the make up of the oil that is absorbed into the stomach lining that helps the stomach protect itself from the acidity
&gt; you can feed high energy(therefore high starch) mixes if you have to, but ensure you feed a double handful of chaff with them to buffer the stomach- if you have to feed concentrates feed a mix in prefernece to cubes
&gt; if you can just feed fibre products
&gt; feed chafff in the hour running up to excersize to reduce splash ulcers (as SC said!) mine is fed before xc too!
&gt; feed hay/haylge ablib, preferably at least two types of roughage

my 6yo 16.2, intro event horse gets
1kg alfalfa oatinol (7% natural starch)
1.5kg spillers condiditoning fibre (only 7% starch)
1kg fibregest (a product to help fibre fermentation in the hind gut)
200ml rapeseed oil
3.5kg haylage
4.5kg hay

he recommends if i need more 'energy'- all winergy products, saracen products and equijewl
basically just keep things as simple as possible, lots of fibre, and sensible management- ulcers have become the main thing in my life haha


----------



## SpottedCat (1 May 2009)

P&amp;C - I think there is a little more to the story than the scepticism may have revealed.....will PM you!


----------



## punk (1 May 2009)

My problem is getting our pony to eat!!  He has recently been scoped, and has got ulcers.  Is on Gastrogard at the moment, and eating is slightly better, and he looks better, but sometimes goes off food.  

Which is the best food for fussy eaters?  Is it Releve?

At present he is on Baileys conditioning mix, Alfa A Oil (which I don't think he likes much) Top Spec feed balancer, with linseed and sugar beet - oh and Farriers Formula for his poor feet!!  It is getting expensive when he doesn't eat it!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any ideas??  He is out all day, but hates staying out at night and just stands looking miserable.  Oh - and he windsucks!


----------



## MillbrookSong (1 May 2009)

My point to pointer has had ulcers in the past when in training (havnt had him scooped to see if he still has them) so am more feeding for prevention. He is fed Dodson and Horrel Stay power cubes 1 scoop morning and 1 1/2 lunch and dinner. With this he gets a double handful of D&amp;H redy grass. Supplement wise he get 30ml D&amp;H Ulcer Tonic am, 1 teaspoon of bicarb everyother day and then a glug of oil PM. He has ad lib hay and is out for 1 3/4 hours a day. He has run once this season alreday and so far has shown no signs of ulcers.

Hope this may help a bit.


----------



## KatB (1 May 2009)

Mine was being very fussy and is quite liking his Re-Leve (as much as he likes anything!) Winergy is very palatable too, but ££


----------



## druid (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 you can feed high energy(therefore high starch) mixes if you have to, but ensure you feed a double handful of chaff with them to buffer the stomach- *if you have to feed concentrates feed a mix in prefernece to cubes* 

[/ QUOTE ] 

This is interesting as at the Uni vet hospital here you are told the exact opposite, the reasoning being that cubes are easier to digest...


----------



## KatB (1 May 2009)

I believe mixes are recommended by some vets as they dont soak up acid like cubes can if not digested properly. However, Cubes are generally lower in starch... interesting one


----------



## druid (1 May 2009)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't, then?  
	
	
		
		
	


	






Thank goodness I don't have an ulcer horse anymore!


----------



## punk (2 May 2009)

KatB - Thank you for your response, and apoligies for my hijack of the post to others!  Will defiinitely try Re-leve as am wits end!  This is a Connemara pony - should 'live-to-eat' if he was like the rest of his breed for goodness sake!  He 'lives to compete' and can't think of anything else!


----------

